# Galveston Tournament Give Aways and Research Info.



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If you enter the Galveston tournament which is scheduled for August 8, 2015. If you entered early, you will get t-shirts. If not, I will have a small number for sale (first come first serve) on Friday evening.

Each boat Captain will, however, get the following as part of their entry:

(1) 1 tarpon tag stick (if you don't already have one);

(2) 5 tarpon streamer tags;









(3) 120" soft measuring tape;









(4) 1 water resistant note pad;









(5) 1 zipper pouch for tags, note pad and measuring tape; and









(6) One zippered tote back (see below) to carry everything.

You can still sign up anytime before the tournament. Please do not mail any entries after July 28th. The schedule for the tournament can be found here - http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseriesGalveston.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Better shot of the bag...


----------

